# SHENZHEN | Shenzhen International Low-Carbon City Convention and Exhibition Center | 185m | 39 fl | U/C



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a new Shenzhen project in Longgang District. This one has a fantastic design IMO and is part of the Shenzhen International Low-Carbon City.
The architectural firm behind the project is Shenzhen-based firm Aube Conception.




__





Shenzhen International Low-carbon City Convention and Exhibition Center


Shenzhen International Low-carbon City Convention and Exhibition Center,Center Exhibition and Convention City carbon Low International Shenzhen



www.aube-archi.com




Here are some good renderings from a Chinese website.




__





锐地星设计






www.reardatchina.com




According to some other Chinese websites, the height of the tallest tower is 185m and has 39 floors above ground.









































Construction on this project started in December last year and here is a photo from Chinese media outlet sznews showing construction progress on the basement and foundations.




__





罗湖未来学校及深圳国际低碳城项目获“华润置地2021年度最佳实践奖”_深圳新闻网


深圳新闻网是立足深圳、辐射全国的综合性区域门户网站,为用户提供新闻、视频、博客、房产、汽车、财经、健康、美食、旅游、教育、时尚、娱乐、交友等20多个频道,并拥有深圳最大的门户互动社区深圳论坛,以及深圳报业集团旗下《深圳特区报》、《深圳商报》、《深圳晚报》、《晶报》、《香港商报》、《Shenzhen Daily》等系列报刊杂志电子版



www.sznews.com


----------

